# Rattling Noise / Coolant Issue / Weak Power



## TMXX1 (Jan 12, 2016)

What is up with my car? My '11 Cruze has been losing coolant, a lot of it, but I can't see any leaks from inspecting the engine, and it's making a rattling noise. The noise seems loud at times, and other times not so bad. Going on the highway though, it's not as strong as it used to be, it takes double the time or more to get to 65mph for example. What do I do? Thanks guys.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Have them replace the water outlet and water pump. That seemed to solve my coolant issues. Mine was all done under warranty. The water pump is covered for 10 years and 150,000 miles. The water outlet unfortunately is a plastic piece of crap and is only covered for the first five years of the cars life. I am confident my water outlet was leaking/seeping from day one and they could just not detect it with all their so called tests. After they replaced my water outlet luckily just before my warranty was to expire my coolant smell is gone. I don't think the water outlets were installed correctly onto the head. That is where mine ended finally leaking and that is where I always smelled coolant from day one. 

Making the water outlet out of plastic along with the valve cover has to go down as one of the worse engineering designs in automotive history. IMO 
I just have to be ready to replace them and be ready for them to crack. I am hoping to get 10 to 15 years + out of my cruze so we will see. 

I have been trying to keep the inside of plastic clean with amsoil powerfoam on the air intake side of things. So far so good as they say. Not much I can with the water outlet other than use Amsoil coolant boost and change the dexcool every five years religiously. Maybe on one of the coolant changes I will just pay to have a new water outlet and water pump installed. My dealer will warranty the water pump for as long as I own the car. But then again maybe not if everything seems to be okay I may just go for it and see how long everything lasts with the way it is now. I would like to get 10 years out of the water outlet at least. 

My daughter is going to start college next year so the cruze may have to last a long time for me. At least I can use Amsoil products to help it along and if it quits getting by hail, trees, and bullets.


----------



## TMXX1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you! I'll drive down to the dealer tomorrow and see what I can do.


----------



## TMXX1 (Jan 12, 2016)

My car has 121004 miles on it - out of warranty.

However, under a "special warranty" a specific small leak on the water pump is covered. They have to diagnose it obviously, and it is it - it's all covered. However, if the diagnosis is anything else, there's fees and all that crap.


----------



## TMXX1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's a video also - https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwR_IV3lQHKvdXlGNFVSekFGV0U


----------

